# Emoji's on MS5



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I found the options in the stock messaging app for Emoji's, I can send them but I can't receive them. Anyone know how I could view them?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just sent one to myself and it worked

i'm on 35.1 DEVIOUS


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I just did too.. I can send em to my friends with iPhones and they get them but I can't receive theirs.. different style or something?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

